# Post your Set-ups.



## Jackson (May 16, 2005)

Now i know this has been done already...but alot of the pics of peoples set-ups have been taken down. I'd love to see pics of peoples mantid setups.

I'll post mine shortly.


----------



## Rick (May 16, 2005)




----------

